#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-04-22
<back69_> Hola
<back69_> como estas
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-04-17
<Ligia> buenos dias
<Ligia> necesito ayuda porque compre yota jingle y solo lo puedo instalar en windows
<Ligia> yo uso ubuntu
<Ligia> queria la manera mas facil sin leer
<Ligia> con los tips, encontre Archivos de Ubuntu-ni y pienso resolver
<Ligia> gracias
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-04-17
<Epilepticman> hola
<Epilepticman> alguien para jugar urbanterror?
